# Vip-722 TV2 output Grainy, Please Help!



## essazee (Feb 11, 2008)

I have got a Hi Def TV which works fine in my living room with the Vip-722 but my bedroom TV does not show anything, occasionally on channel 60 I do see some grainy image but even that dissapears in couple of seconds. Here are the things I have tried

I checked Modulator setting for TV2 it says "Air" and is set for channel 60. The VHF/UHF is connected tightly to the cable behind my TV2. I tried Auto Program on my TV it still doesn't work. I also check the cable running behind the receiver everything is secure. Please Please Please HELP !!


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I would suggest trying a lower channel. I use ch. 23. Be sure to pick an unused channel.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

essazee said:


> I have got a Hi Def TV which works fine in my living room with the Vip-722 but my bedroom TV does not show anything, occasionally on channel 60 I do see some grainy image but even that dissapears in couple of seconds. Here are the things I have tried
> 
> I checked Modulator setting for TV2 it says "Air" and is set for channel 60. The VHF/UHF is connected tightly to the cable behind my TV2. I tried Auto Program on my TV it still doesn't work. I also check the cable running behind the receiver everything is secure. Please Please Please HELP !!


Set your modulator to CABLE. I have mine set for Cable - TV1 - channel 75 and TV2 - channel 77. That way I can access both tuners from TV2 while running in Dual Mode.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If the above suggestions don't work you probably have a bad connector on one or both ends of the cable. Also, could be a bad cable. Do you have wall plates? If so, there could be a bad connector on the back of the wall plate.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> If the above suggestions don't work you probably have a bad connector on one or both ends of the cable. Also, could be a bad cable. Do you have wall plates? If so, there could be a bad connector on the back of the wall plate.


have a 722 and when on hd channel have to turn volume up very high then go to reg channel and it is very loud..any way to fix this????


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

A search of this forum on volume levels should give you lots of discussion to read on this topic.


----------



## essazee (Feb 11, 2008)

I appreciate all your inputs. I tried changing the channels first on the Modulator setting then changed it on the TV to see if it is better. Tried both Air and Cable. Picture does have a slight improvement in some channels but still not clear and consistent.

Could any anbody tell me what are your settings on 

1. System setup-Installation-Point Dish in all the columns. I have a super dish so may be it is different but still will give me an idea if I messed up something there like for example the TV Tuner. because I am retarded I changed that to 1 and then 2 now I don't remember what it was initially.

2. HDTV setup what does it say I have IRC - 1080i (for my Sony Hi Def TV1) - 4:3#1 

3. Finally Modulator, TV1 - Off - TV2 -60 (Air)

4. just curious, how important is the powered connecter(I do have it connected between the main line from outside of the house and the splitter switch) but if I remove it, my HD transmission still works fine. Can I use it to pump up my connection to my bedroom.

As far the connector I have no issues with my TV1 programming and if I attach the cable going down to my bedroom TV to the Cable (Internet) switch in my attic it displays my basic cable fine.

Thanks so much for taking the time to read this. Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure what you have TV2 going to (VCR, TV, etc) from your 722 but I know my VCR has "cable" and "antenna" selections for its channels too. If you have your 722 set to "air", make sure the other end (VCR, TV, whatever) is also set to the equivalent of "air". Same logic goes for cable.


----------



## essazee (Feb 11, 2008)

theoak said:


> Not sure what you have TV2 going to (VCR, TV, etc) from your 722 but I know my VCR has "cable" and "antenna" selections for its channels too. If you have your 722 set to "air", make sure the other end (VCR, TV, whatever) is also set to the equivalent of "air". Same logic goes for cable.


It is going to the TV2 directly and there is a Cable option in the setup which is turned off. Thanks for your suggestion though.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

essazee said:


> It is going to the TV2 directly and there is a Cable option in the setup which is turned off. Thanks for your suggestion though.


Just for clarification:

Have you tried setting the modulator to CABLE and the TV2 set also to CABLE?
What channel is your output?
Have you turned on TV1 modulator?
Single or Dual mode?


----------



## essazee (Feb 11, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Just for clarification:
> 
> Have you tried setting the modulator to CABLE and the TV2 set also to CABLE?
> What channel is your output?
> ...


The change I made was in TV1 (Menu Option 6 then 1 and then I think 5) Modulator, and yes I changed both to Cable, I am at work so can't remember the exact number but I think it was 75 (TV1) and 73 (TV2).

I do see the blue light on my receiver when I turn power "on" on the TV2 remote and the title on TV1 shows me dual mode. Also I do have my DVR record programming on TV2. It is just the picture on my TV2 that is screwed up.

Is there any other option I need to go in, to turn on TV1 modulator.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lamp525 said:


> have a 722 and when on hd channel have to turn volume up very high then go to reg channel and it is very loud..any way to fix this????


Buy a TV that has audio leveling.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

essazee said:


> It is going to the TV2 directly and there is a Cable option in the setup which is turned *off*. Thanks for your suggestion though.


So this is a little confusing. It sounds like your 722's TV2 output is set to cable, but you state that your TV is NOT set to cable as per your comments. (Bold and color added)



TulsaOK said:


> ...
> Have you tried setting the modulator to CABLE and the TV2 set also to CABLE?
> ...


Follow Tulsa's recommendation and ensure that your TV is also set to cable.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Is the cable to TV2 a new run or was it used before? It could be a bad cable or ends. You can always take a new cable and run it over the floor to TV2 and try it. Or bring TV2 near the receiver so you can use a short cable to make sure it is not a cable problem. It would also be nice to try a different TV2 if possible, to rule out a TV connection problem.

Does TV2 have a direct cable connector or are you using a converter to the old screw down terminals? When I first hooked up my TV2 to an old TV set I was using a cable converter and I connected the screw down leads to the VHF terminal instead of the UHF terminal. That resulted in exactly what you are reporting. Just something else to check.


----------



## essazee (Feb 11, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Is the cable to TV2 a new run or was it used before? It could be a bad cable or ends. You can always take a new cable and run it over the floor to TV2 and try it. Or bring TV2 near the receiver so you can use a short cable to make sure it is not a cable problem. It would also be nice to try a different TV2 if possible, to rule out a TV connection problem.
> 
> Does TV2 have a direct cable connector or are you using a converter to the old screw down terminals? When I first hooked up my TV2 to an old TV set I was using a cable converter and I connected the screw down leads to the VHF terminal instead of the UHF terminal. That resulted in exactly what you are reporting. Just something else to check.


It is an existing cable that runs from my attic to my tv2 (Sony Vega 32"). I will try with my 20 inch tv using a separate cable this evening and let you know.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

essazee said:


> It is an existing cable that runs from my attic to my tv2 (Sony Vega 32"). I will try with my 20 inch tv using a separate cable this evening and let you know.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.


I hope we're not overwhelming you with suggestions.  
Hang in there and I'm sure you'll get to the solution eventually.


----------

